# Does anyone use Dacron backing



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

on a large capacity spinning reel? 

What brand of Dacron are you using and what pound test?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have one plastic spool for a Squider that I have the dacron backing on. I really don't remember what brand it is. But for backing it really would not matter to me. I just want enough to keep from breaking the spool.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks Digger*

Putting 400-500 yards of mono 2 or 3 time a year on a spool is a waste of mono. I don't ever really get into most of the line.

Dop you splice the lines together or do the double loop thing?


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Ooh, Glad you posted this Orest. Have been thinking about the same thing this past week. Was going to put it on a plastic spool Penn 160, so I could put 20# mono on top.
Original thread where the spool broke. http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30347&highlight=ebay+reel

Digger, How much dacron do you use as backing?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

About 1/8 inch thick. I tied it with a blood knot.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Yes buy only when using a super braid like Power Pro.


----------



## Salty Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

I got a 1000yd spool of 20lb mono an have that as backing w/power-pro, 
GOOD LUCK GOOD PLUGGIN


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Dacron...*

I use 20lb dacron on all my fly rods as backing, but never on a spinner. Line is relatively cheap, so I just change it often on my spinning gear.

FW


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't seem to locate any "Dacron" stuff locally. I was thinking of using Power Pro or Berkely braid. 

Will either of these work the same? I have a feeling the answer will be yes.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

bigphil said:


> I can't seem to locate any "Dacron" stuff locally. I was thinking of using Power Pro or Berkely braid.
> 
> Will either of these work the same? I have a feeling the answer will be yes.


You are right but the PP I feel is a better braid. You diffinaly need some backing on your reel and dacron is best.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Walmart carries Scientific Angler Dacron fly line backing rated for 20#, this is what I use on my conventional reels as a cushion backing.


----------

